#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Έκδοση άδειας δόμησης για αλλαγή χρήσης για νέα ΚΥΕ

## kostaras4

Καλημέρα σας, Χρόνια πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά από μένα με Υπομονή και Τύχη φέτος...

Μετά από πολύωρο διάβασμα, μάλλον μπερδεύτηκα περισσότερο, παρά κατέληξα.... Ήθελα να κάνω πολλές ερωτήσεις, αλλά θα κάνω τις πιο σημαντικές...

Λοιπόν, για *βεβαίωση χώρου Κυρίας χρήσης Κ.Υ.Ε*., σε κτίριο με Άδεια 1965:

1) Ελέγχουμε τη *νομιμότητα* του χώρου. Αν υπάρχει αυθαιρεσία τη νομιμοποιούμε, αλλιώς δεν δίνουμε, σωστά??

2) Ελέγχουμε τους *κύριους χώρους* του καταστήματος, αν πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις για Κύρια Χρήση (*κυρίως το ύψος*), σωστά??

3) Ελέγχουμε τη *χρήση του χώρου* ως προς την οικοδομική άδεια:
     α) Αν στην Οικοδομική άδεια φαίνεται Αποθήκη ή Κατοικία τότε πάμε με άδεια Δόμησης και αλλαγή χρήσης??
     β) Αν στην Οικοδομική άδεια φαίνεται Κατάστημα τότε πάμε με άδεια Δόμησης και αλλαγή χρήσης (Τεχνικές Οδηγίες ΝΟΚ, Δεκέμβριος 2012, άρθρο 5 παρ.2)??
     γ) Αν στην Οικοδομική άδεια φαίνεται Κατάστημα, αλλά μπορούμε να αποδείξουμε ότι λειτουργούσε σαν ΚΥΕ προ του 1985 (στοιχείο που δεν ξέρω πως μπορώ να αποδείξω), τότε πάμε με άδεια             Δόμησης και αλλαγή χρήσης ή με απλή αναφορά στην Τεχνική Έκθεση??

4) Για να αποφύγουμε όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία... επειδή και πριν λίγο καιρό ο συγκεκριμένος χώρος λειτουργούσε ως ΚΥΕ (οβελιστήριο) και τώρα είναι να λειτουργήσει ως Καφενείο, μπορούμε να κάνουμε *μεταβίβαση της Άδειας Λειτουργίας*, ή είναι προτιμότερο να κάνουμε πιο "καθαρή" δουλειά με την Αλλαγή Χρήσης??

5)  Επισυνάπτω τα Δικαιολογητικά για έκδοση Άδειας Δόμησης και Αλλαγής Χρήσης από την Πολεοδομία Θεσσαλονίκης. Υπενθυμίζω ότι η άδεια της Οικοδομής είναι του 1965, έτσι το θέμα μου είναι στο *Διάγραμμα Δόμησης* που ζητείται και στο *Τοπογραφικό σε ΕΓΣΑ*. Προφανώς και Διάγραμμα Δόμησης δεν υπήρχε τότε, παρά μόνο μία χονδρική επιμέτρηση Κάλυψης και ορόφων, ενώ το Τοπογραφικό σίγουρα δεν είναι σε ΕΓΣΑ.*Επομένως* θα πρέπει για μία Άδεια Λειτουργίας να χρεώσω (θεωρώ τον ιδιοκτήτη και όχι τον υποψήφιο ενοικιαστή) έκδοση Άδειας Δόμησης και Τοπογραφικού??? *Να γίνει και Διάγραμμα Δόμησης για όλο το κτίριο*???

6) Στην Άδεια Δόμησης μπορούμε *να συμπεριλάβουμε* και τυχόν διαφοροποίηση στην εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση? Αλλαγή στην όψη? Ή πάμε με άδεια μικρής κλίμακας?

Ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγνώμη για το μέγεθος...

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

Καλή Χρονιά!

1) Σωστά.

2) Σωστά. Δεν πρέπει όμως να τηρούνται και οι λοιπές προδιαγραφές για τα ΚΥΕ; Π.χ. λουτρό με προθάλαμο, λουτρό για ΑΜΕΑ κ.λπ..

3) α) Σωστά.
β) Η §2 του άρθρου 5 του ΝΟΚ και οι σχετική Τεχνική Οδηγία Δεκεμβρίου 2012 είναι ξεκάθαρη:
"Χώροι για τους οποίους έχει χορηγηθεί άδεια δόμησης με συγκεκριμένη χρήση, μπορούν να μεταβάλουν τη χρήση τους, εφόσον η νέα χρήση προβλέπεται από τις ισχύουσες πολεοδομικές διατάξεις και οι προϋποθέσεις για τη νέα χρήση καλύπτονται από τις προϋποθέσεις επί μέρους μελετών που πληροί η υφιστάμενη χρήση. Στην περίπτωση αυτή απαιτείται ενημέρωση της Ταυτότητας Κτηρίου και δεν απαιτείται έκδοση άδειας δόμησης.
---
Μέχρι την εφαρμογή της Ταυτότητας κτηρίου, απαιτείται *απλή ενημέρωση του φακέλου* της οικοδομικής άδειας ή άδειας δόμησης για τυχόν τροποποιούμενες επί μέρους μελέτες, με την επιφύλαξη των διατάξεων του άρθρου 4 §1στ και §1ζ. 
Επισημαίνεται ότι *όταν στα σχέδια της οικοδομικής αδείας αναγράφεται η χρήση «κατάστημα»*, η χρήση αφορά στις εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις, ενώ οι λοιπές χρήσεις υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος δεν θεωρούνται «_καταστήματα_», λόγω του ότι η άδεια δόμησης εκδίδεται με άλλες προϋποθέσεις. 
Σημειώνεται ότι τα εμπορικά καταστήματα και τα καταστήματα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος (αναψυκτήρια, εστιατόρια κ.λπ.) αποτελούν *διακριτές κατηγορίες χρήσεων, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 1 §Β του Π.Δ/τος 23.02/06.03.1987* (ΦΕΚ.166/Δ΄) και του «_Κτιριοδομικού Κανονισμού_» (ΦΕΚ.59/Δ΄/03.02.1989). Επομένως *απαιτείται άδεια δόμησης για την αλλαγή χρήσης «καταστήματος» σε κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος* (π.χ. εστιατόριο – αναψυκτήριο)."
Προφανώς, αν το κατάστημα έχει οικοδομική άδεια προ του Π.Δ/τος 23.02/06.03.1987 (δηλαδή προ του διαχωριστμού των καταστημάτων σε "απλά" και ΚΥΕ) και αναφέρεται ως "κατάστημα" στην άδεια, δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη αλλαγής χρήσης. Πάλι όμως δεν πρέπει να τηρούνται οι προδιαγραφές για λουτρά, ΑΜΕΑ κ.λπ.;

4) Δεν γνωρίζω.

5) Ευχαριστούμε για την επισύναψη των απαιτούμενων δικαιολογητικών.
Στην άδεια του 1965 αναφέρεται ως "κατάστημα";
Το Διάγραμμα Δόμησης που απαιτείται για μια άδεια δόμησης είναι μέγα θέμα. Θα πρέπει να ελέγξεις και για αυθαιρεσίες όλη την οικοδομή! Και αν δεν υπάρχουν τα σχέδια της οικοδομικής άδειας;

Το ποιος θα πληρώσει δεν είναι πρόβλημά σου. 
Αυτά τα κανονίζουν μεταξύ τους εκμισθωτής και μισθωτής.
Ο μισθωτής μπορεί να απαιτεί αν είναι απλώς σύννομο και από εκεί και πέρα να αναλάβει αυτός το κόστος της αλλαγής χρήσης.

6) Αν τελικά οδηγηθείς στην έκδοση άδειας δόμησης, θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι μπορείς να συμπεριλάβεις και αλλαγές στην εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση και αλλαγές στις όψεις, αλλά για τις τελευταίες θα χρειαστείς συναίνεση των συνιδιοκτητών.

Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο ενημέρωσέ μας για την εξέλιξη και το τι τελικά σου ζήτησαν από την Υ.ΔΟΜ..

----------


## kostaras4

Κατ' αρχήν Ευχαριστώ Χάρη για άλλη μια φορά. Λοιπόν:

2) Προφανώς ισχύουν αυτά που μου γράφεις, περί λοιπών προδιαγραφών, απλά δεν τα ανέφερα παραπάνω...

3) Αυτό που με έχει μπερδέψει είναι 

Χώροι για τους οποίους έχει χορηγηθεί άδεια δόμησης με συγκεκριμένη χρήση, *μπορούν να μεταβάλουν τη χρήση τους*, εφόσον η νέα χρήση προβλέπεται από τις ισχύουσες πολεοδομικές διατάξεις και οι προϋποθέσεις για τη νέα χρήση καλύπτονται από τις προϋποθέσεις επί μέρους μελετών που πληροί η υφιστάμενη χρήση. Στην περίπτωση αυτή *απαιτείται ενημέρωση* της Ταυτότητας Κτηρίου και *δεν απαιτείται έκδοση άδειας δόμησης*.

όπου με τις παραπάνω προυποθέσεις δεν απαιτείται άδεια δόμησης. Όμως έρχεται αυτό: 

Σημειώνεται ότι τα εμπορικά καταστήματα και τα καταστήματα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος (αναψυκτήρια, εστιατόρια κ.λπ.) αποτελούν *διακριτές κατηγορίες χρήσεων, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 1 §Β του Π.Δ/τος 23.02/06.03.1987* (ΦΕΚ.166/Δ΄) και του «_Κτιριοδομικού Κανονισμού_» (ΦΕΚ.59/Δ΄/03.02.1989). Επομένως *απαιτείται άδεια δόμησης για την αλλαγή χρήσης «καταστήματος» σε κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος* (π.χ. εστιατόριο – αναψυκτήριο).

όπου ουσιαστικά σου λέει ότι πρέπει *απαραίτητα να εκδόσεις άδεια δόμησης*...

*Μου αναφέρεις όμως κάτι το οποίο ίσως με βοηθήσει: 
*
*Προφανώς*_, αν το κατάστημα έχει οικοδομική άδεια προ του Π.Δ/τος 23.02/06.03.1987 (δηλαδή προ του διαχωριστμού των καταστημάτων σε "απλά" και ΚΥΕ) και αναφέρεται ως "κατάστημα" στην άδεια, δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη αλλαγής χρήσης.
_
 α) Το *προφανώς* αυτό έχει βάση?? 
 β) Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι πρέπει να έχεις αποδεδειγμένα χρήση ΚΥΕ προ του 85 (ΓΟΚ 85) για να μην χρειαστείς αλλαγή χρήσης. Ισχύει?
 γ) Μπορώ να στηριχτώ σε αυτό που μου αναφέρεις, να το αναφέρω σε μια τεχνική έκθεση και να μην καταφύγω σε αλλαγή χρήσης?
 δ) Και η απλή ενημέρωση φακέλου πότε ισχύει? Μόνο όταν έχω άδεια μετά το 87 ή όταν έχω αλλαγή στις μελέτες?

*** Το Διάγραμμα Δόμησης το θεωρώ πολύ σοβαρό θέμα...
*** Επειδή τα σχέδια της αδείας δεν βρέθηκαν με την πρώτη, αλλά περιμένω να τα ξαναψάξουν (!!!) από την πολεοδομία, σε περίπτωση που δεν βρεθούν, μου κάνει μια βεβαίωση από πολεοδομία ή πρέπει να γίνει ανασύσταση του φακέλου?? Αν βρω αποδεικτικό (είτε Ε9, είτε συμβόλαιο) που να το αναφέρει ως κατάστημα για προ 87 μου κάνει??

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι...

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με την §1ε του άρθρου 4 του ΝΟΚ όπως ισχύει, άδεια δόμησης απαιτείται σε περίπτωση που:

επέρχεται *αλλαγή προς το δυσμενέστερο, στα στοιχεία του διαγράμματος δόμησης* ήστα *φορτία σχεδιασμού της στατικής μελέτης* ή*αλλαγή μηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων ως προς τις διελεύσεις τους από άλλους ορόφους ή κοινόχρηστους χώρους*.
Στις τεχνικές οδηγίες του Δεκεμβρίου 2012 αναφέρεται σχετικά:
Η αλλαγή μελετών που δεν τροποποιούν το διάγραμμα δόμησης της άδειας δόμησης γίνεται με ενημέρωση του φακέλου της άδειας, οποιαδήποτε χρονική στιγμή.Οι εργασίες εσωτερικών διαρρυθμίσεων που δεν θίγουν τον φέροντα οργανισμό του κτηρίου και δεν τροποποιούν τις εγκαταστάσεις αυτού, δεν απαιτούν την έκδοση άδειας δόμησης.Βασικό κριτήριο για την αναγκαιότητα έκδοσης άδειας δόμησης για αλλαγή χρήσης είναι η *αλλαγή των θέσεων στάθμευσης προς το δυσμενέστερο*.Αιτία έκδοσης άδειας δόμησης, χωρίς αυτό να αποτελεί έννοια αλλαγής χρήσης χώρου, είναι και ενδεχόμενες *αλλαγές στις όψεις* εφόσον διαφοροποιούν το διάγραμμα δόμησης ή - με παλαιότερους τρόπους έκδοσης αδειών - τα εγκεκριμένα σχέδια όψεων.Διευκρινίζεται ότι η *διαφοροποίηση της κατηγορίας χρήσης κατά τον κτιριοδομικό κανονισμό δεν αποτελεί πάντα λόγο έκδοσης άδειας αλλαγής χρήσης* εφόσον δεν εμπίπτει στις περιπτώσεις 1στ και 1ζ του παρόντος άρθρου. Για παράδειγμα ένα εργαστήριο χαμηλής όχλησης που δεν απαιτεί για τη λειτουργία του ειδική έγκριση μπορεί να στεγάζεται σε χώρο καταστήματος χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητη η έκδοση άδειας αλλαγής χρήσης, παρά το γεγονός ότι κατά τον κτιριοδομικό κανονισμό ανήκουν σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες.
Δες και το παρακάτω:
*Ερωτο-απαντήσεις ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ – ΥΔΟΜ/ΚΜ : Μέρος* *V**/11*
Ερωτάται αν απαιτείται αλλαγή χρήσης από κατάστημα σε πλυντήριο αυτοκινήτων σε ισόγειο κατάστημα. Δεν προκύπτει με την μεταβολή της χρήσης του κτηρίου αλλαγή στην αρχιτεκτονική, στατική μελέτη της υπ΄ αριθμό 1003/83 οικοδομικής άδειας σύμφωνα με την οποία κατασκευάστηκε και ούτε οποιαδήποτε άλλη μελέτη για την μεταβολή αυτή πέραν τις έγκρισης από το τμήμα συγκοινωνιών για την άδεια λειτουργίας του πλυντηρίου αυτοκινήτων.
Επιπλέον η νέα χρήση του ισόγειου κτηρίου προβλέπεται από τις ισχύουσες πολεοδομικές διατάξεις και οι προϋποθέσεις για την νέα χρήση καλύπτονται από τις προϋποθέσεις των επί μέρους μελετών που πληροί η υφιστάμενη χρήση;

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 4 §1στ απαιτείται άδεια δόμησης για αλλαγή χρήσης σε περίπτωση που επέρχεται αλλαγή προς το δυσμενέστερο στα φορτία σχεδιασμού της στατικής μελέτης ή στον αριθμό απαιτουμένων θέσεων στάθμευσης. Επίσης, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 5 §2, χώροι για τους οποίους έχει χορηγηθεί άδεια δόμησης με συγκεκριμένη χρήση, μπορούν να μεταβάλουν την χρήση τους εφόσον η νέα χρήση προβλέπεται από τις ισχύουσες πολεοδομικές διατάξεις και οι προϋποθέσεις για την νέα χρήση καλύπτονται από τις προϋποθέσεις επιμέρους μελετών που πληροί η υφιστάμενη χρήση και στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν απαιτείται έκδοση άδειας δόμησης. Εάν λοιπόν πληρούνται τα παραπάνω οριζόμενα δεν απαιτείται άδεια δόμησης. Εφόσον όμως οι μελέτες του υφισταμένου κτηρίου (που περιέχει η οικοδομική του άδεια) δεν καλύπτουν την νέα χρήση, απαιτείται άδεια δόμησης. Η παλαιότερη απόφαση 48669/2886/1989 –Αλλαγή χρήσης χωρίς οικοδομική άδεια, που έθετε επιπλέον προϋποθέσεις για απαλλαγή από την υποχρέωση λήψης αδείας, δεν μπορεί να ισχύει σήμερα διότι ερμηνεύει το άρθρο 5 του ΓΟΚ/1985 που δεν ισχύει πλέον. Σε κάθε περίπτωση *απαιτείται αλλαγή χρήσης*, όταν η νέα χρήση είναι δυσμενέστερη στατικά από την υπάρχουσα (ή σε απαιτούμενους χώρους στάθμευσης), αλλά *και όταν για τη νέα χρήση απαιτούνταν μελέτες που δεν απαιτούσε η παλιά χρήση*.

----------


## Xάρης

α) Το "προφανώς" είναι το εύλογο αφού *δεν έχουμε αλλαγή χρήσης!* Η παλιά χρήση ήταν κατάστημα (δεν υπήρχε διαχωρισμός) και η νέα κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος που είναι *υποσύνολο* του καταστήματος.

β) Δεν το γνωρίζω. Αν το βρεις πες μας.

γ) Εγώ θα το έκανα. Εφόσον βέβαια δεν υπάρχουν άλλα θέματα όπως είπαμε.

δ) Στις τεχνικές οδηγίες του Δεκεμβρίου 2012 αναφέρεται σχετικά:
"Η *αλλαγή μελετών που δεν τροποποιούν το διάγραμμα δόμησης* της άδειας δόμησης γίνεται με ενημέρωση του φακέλου της άδειας, οποιαδήποτε χρονική στιγμή."

Καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις μια αίτηση για μερική, έστω, ανασύσταση του φακέλου.
Το πρώτο πράγμα που θα πρέπει να κάνει η ΥΔΟΜ είναι να εκδώσει μια διαπιστωτική πράξη περί απώλειας του φακέλου. Οπότε θα πάρεις τη "βεβαίωση" που θέλεις. Επιπλέον, θα ασκήσεις το νόμιμο δικαίωμα του πελάτη σου να προβεί η δημόσια διοίκηση στις απαιτούμενες ενέργειες αναζήτησης και εύρεσης των απολεσθέντων στοιχείων του φακέλου, στοιχεία που χάθηκαν με δική τους υπαιτιότητα για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε.

----------

kostaras4

----------


## kostaras4

Σε (υπερ)ευχαριστώ Χάρη για όλες τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες που παραθέτεις και για την άποψή σου. 

Οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία θα την αναφέρω εδώ και ότι χρειάζεται θα το συζητήσουμε ξανά...

----------


## mpirmpili

Διαβάζω και εγώ το νέο νόμο για τις διαδικασίες έκδοσης αδείας ΚΥΕ και σε συνδυασμό και την πολυνομία των τελευταίων ετών έχω μπλεχτεί για τα καλά. Στο νέο νόμο (ΦΕΚ3106Β/2013) αρθρ.2 απρ. 1γ λέει για τη βεβαίωση κύριας χρήσης. Η ερώτηση είναι: σε κτίσμα προυφιστάμενου του 
'55 τι θα πρέπει να βεβαιώσω? Θα πρέπει να κάνω αλλαγή χρήσης?

----------


## ΞΥΠΟΛΥΤΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

συνάδελφοι τη γνώμη σας,
σε κτίσμα προυφιστάμενο του '48 (βεβαίωση δημάρχου) ο πελάτης θέλει να λειτουργήσει μινι μαρκετ. Απαιτείται αλλαγή χρήσης με τα επακόλουθα του τοπογραφικού ΕΓΣΑ'87 - διαγραμματος δόμησης ή όχι. Ευχαριστώ για τις απόψεις σας.

----------


## Xάρης

Νίκο, δεν μας είπες την αρχική χρήση.

----------


## dimitrisv

Καλησπέρα. Για χορήγηση στεγαστικού δανείου η τραπεζα ζητάει την αλλαγή χρήσης χώρου από "βιοτεχνικό" (έτσι αναγράφεται στην κάτοψη) σε "κατάστημα" ή "κατοικία". Στην περιοχή επιτρέπεται η νέα χρηση (κεντρική λειτουργία πόλης). Σύμφωνα με το ΝΟΚ όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω απαιτείται ενημέρωση της Ταυτότητας Κτιρίου και μέχρι να εφαρμοστεί αυτή απλή ενημέρωση της οικοδομικής άδειας.
ΠΟια δικαιολογητικά απαιτούνται ? Η ΥΔΟΜ χορηγεί κάποιο έγγραφο που αναγράφεται η νέα χρήση για να προσκομιστεί στην τράπεζα ?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν η αλλαγή χρήσης *έχει ήδη* γίνει και ο χώρος τακτοποιείται με τον Ν.4178/13 τότε χρειάζεται η βεβαίωση του ηλεκτρονικού συστήματος.

Αν η αλλαγή χρήσης *θα* γίνει, τότε αν δεν απαιτείται άδεια δόμησης γίνεται ενημέρωση του φακέλου με τα νέα αρχιτεκτονικά σχέδια και λοιπές ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές μελέτες.
Προϋποθέσεις:
να μην επέρχεται αλλαγή προς το δυσμενέστερο, στα στοιχεία του διαγράμματος δόμησης ήστα φορτία σχεδιασμού της στατικής μελέτης ήαλλαγή μηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων ως προς τις διελεύσεις τους από άλλους ορόφους ή κοινόχρηστους χώρους ήαλλαγή των θέσεων στάθμευσης προς το δυσμενέστερονα μην έχουμε αλλαγές στις όψεις καιη νέα χρήση να επιτρέπεται
Αντιγράφω και από τις Τεχνικές Οδηγίες του ΝΟΚ:
"Με το Ν.4030/2011, όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το Ν.4067/2012, ενημέρωση φακέλου άδειας δόμησης γίνεται ανεξάρτητα του χρόνου ισχύος της, δηλαδή για όσο χρόνο υφίσταται το κτήριο. Η αλλαγή μελετών που δεν τροποποιούν το διάγραμμα δόμησης της άδειας δόμησης γίνεται με ενημέρωση του φακέλου της άδειας, οποιαδήποτε χρονική στιγμή. Οι εργασίες εσωτερικών διαρρυθμίσεων που δεν θίγουν τον φέροντα οργανισμό του κτηρίου και δεν τροποποιούν τις εγκαταστάσεις αυτού, δεν απαιτούν την έκδοση άδειας δόμησης."

Άρα, με μια αίτηση του ιδιοκτήτη, τις νέες μελέτες και τις σχετικές δηλώσεις ανάθεσης-ανάληψης και τα όποια φορολογικά είμαστε ΟΚ.

----------


## zak

Στην αρχική ερώτηση του kostaras4 για τη βεβαίωση χώρου κύριας χρήσης: 

"1) Ελέγχουμε τη *νομιμότητα του χώρου. Αν υπάρχει αυθαιρεσία τη νομιμοποιούμε, αλλιώς δεν δίνουμε,σωστά??"

*
η απάντηση του Χάρη είναι "σωστά".

Μου έτυχε πελάτης που είχε για κατάστημα νόμιμη άδεια 100μ2 ενώ μετρημένο ήταν 120μ2 (δηλαδή 20μ2 αυθαίρετα) και γι'αυτό δεν μπόρεσα να προχωρήσω την διαδικασία άδειας λειτουργίας. Έμαθα όμως ότι ένας παλιός "συνάδερφος" του την προχώρησε/προχωράει τη διαδικασία και τα έχω πάρει άσχημα. Επειδή είμαι αποφασισμένος να το τραβήξω στα άκρα θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι. Σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία (Κ.Υ.Α. ΔΙΑΔΠ/Φ.Α.2.1/31600 του 2013) απαιτείται: 

_γ) Βεβαίωση χώρου κύριας χρήσης υπογεγραμμένη_
_από μηχανικό, στην οποία βεβαιώνεται ότι ο χώρος_
_πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις χώρου κύριας χρήσης σύμφωβ’_
_να με τον Οικοδομικό Κανονισμό και τον Κτιριοδομικό_
_Κανονισμό, του Κανονισμού Πυροπροστασίας καθώς_
_και των εκάστοτε ισχυουσών πολεοδομικών διατάξεων_
_για την αιτούμενη χρήση και περιγράφονται αναλυτικά_
_τα νομιμοποιητικά στοιχεία αυτού (π.χ. άδεια δόμησης,_
_δήλωση αυθαιρέτου, εξαίρεση από κατεδάφιση, ενημέβ’_
_ρωση φακέλου άδειας δόμησης, κτίριο προϋφιστάμενο_
_του 1955)._
_Η ανωτέρω βεβαίωση συνοδεύεται από αντίγραφα των_
_στοιχείων νομιμότητας του χώρου, στα οποία αναφέβ’_
_ρεται (π.χ. άδεια δόμησης, δήλωση αυθαιρέτου με τις_
_εκάστοτε περί αυθαιρέτων διατάξεις, απόφαση εξαίρεβ’_
_σης από κατεδάφιση, βεβαίωση παλαιότητας κ.λπ.) και_
_από σχεδιαγράμματα του καταστήματος εις τριπλούν_
_σε κλίμακα που αναφέρεται ρητά επί των σχεδίων,_
_στα οποία θα αποτυπώνονται όλοι οι χώροι του Κ.Υ.Ε,_
_περιλαμβανομένων και αυτών που προβλέπονται από_
_ειδικές διατάξεις του ισχύοντος νομικού πλαισίου (π.χ._
_αποχωρητήρια για Α.Μ.Ε.Α).
_
Η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής (κάνω τον χαζό τώρα): 
Είναι δυνατόν να εννοούν "φέρτε ότι νομιμοποιητικό έγγραφό έχετε για το χώρο και ας μην έχετε για όλα τα τετραγωνικά του";

Δηλαδή του στυλ "φέρτε ότι έχετε και για τα υπόλοιπα που δείχνετε απλά σιγουρευτείτε ότι τουλάχιστον έχετε τα αιτούμενα ύψη ή λοιπές διατάξεις για χώρο κύριας χρήσης";

Ξέρω ότι προφανώς εννοούν όλοι οι χώροι να είναι νόμιμοι ή τακτοποιημένοι, αλλά επειδή σε αυτό το κράτος όλα είναι μπάχαλο θέλω τη γνώμη σας επειδή δεν μου φαίνεται ξεκάθαρο 100%.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν υπάρχουν αυθαίρετα 20τμ χώρου, κακώς ο συνάδελφος χορηγεί τη βεβαίωση χώρου κύριας χρήσης.
Αν ίσχυε το παλιό σύστημα που τις βεβαιώσεις τις έδινε η πολεοδομία, αμφιβάλει κανείς για το αν θα τη χορηγούσε η υπηρεσία ή όχι;




> Είναι δυνατόν να εννοούν "φέρτε ότι νομιμοποιητικό έγγραφό έχετε για το χώρο και ας μην έχετε για όλα τα τετραγωνικά του";


Δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να απαντήσω, θεωρώ την απάντηση περισσότερο από εύλογη. Διαφορετικά τι τις θέλουμε τις άδειες λειτουργίας, δόμησης και κάθε είδους άδεια.

----------


## zak

Χάρη το ξέρω ότι είναι εύλογο!!

Βασικά ο υπάλληλος θα φταίει, αν θα δεχθεί τη βεβαίωση του μηχανικού χωρίς να κάνει τη διασταύρωση των νομιμοποιητικών στοιχείων και χωρίς έλεγχο των τετραγωνικών. Από εκεί ξεκινάνε όλα...

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν ξέρω αν θα φταίει ο υπάλληλος διότι δεν γνωρίζω ποιες είναι οι υποχρεώσεις του.
Αν δηλαδή απλώς παραλαμβάνει ό,τι του προσκομίσει ο ιδιώτης μηχανικός ή πρέπει να προβεί σε έλεγχο των στοιχείων και πόσο αναλυτικός πρέπει να είναι αυτός ο έλεγχος.

----------


## zak

Δηλαδή ο μηχανικός θα γράψει ότι το κατάστημα είναι νόμιμο βάσει της υπ αρ. τάδε οικοδομικής άδειας χωρίς να αναφέρει ούτε τετραγωνικά ούτε τίποτα και όλα οκ. Μια χαρά...

----------


## Xάρης

Το να γράψει ο ιδιώτης μηχανικός ότι το κατάστημα είναι νόμιμο και απλώς αναφέροντας τα νομιμοποιητικά έγγραφα είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου αρκετό από την πλευρά του.

Το τι θα κάνει ο υπάλληλος που θα λάβει τη δήλωση αυτή του μηχανικού είναι άλλο θέμα.
Θεωρώ ότι ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος δεν έχει λόγο και δεν πρέπει να προβεί σε έλεγχο της νομιμότητας ούτε να ζητήσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες παρά να αρκεστεί στη δήλωση του ιδιώτη μηχανικού.
Αυτός άλλωστε είναι ο στόχος. Την ευθύνη την παίρνουν πάνω τους οι ιδιώτες μηχανικοί. Αλλιώς ας επιστρέψουμε στο προηγούμενο καθεστώς.

Είναι όλα μια χαρά; Όχι βέβαια. Ο ιδιώτης μηχανικός φέρει όλη την ευθύνη των όσων δηλώνει. 
Αν οποιοσδήποτε έχει αντίρρηση προβαίνει σε καταγγελία προς διερεύνηση.
Ακόμα και άνευ καταγγελίας, αν από μελλοντικό έλεγχο της οποιασδήποτε υπηρεσίας διαπιστωθεί το ψευδές της δήλωσης τότε ο ιδιώτης μηχανικός θα αντιμετωπίσει τις συνέπειες του νόμου.

----------


## zak

"Ακόμα και άνευ καταγγελίας, αν από μελλοντικό έλεγχο της οποιασδήποτε υπηρεσίας διαπιστωθεί το ψευδές της δήλωσης τότε ο ιδιώτης μηχανικός θα αντιμετωπίσει τις συνέπειες του νόμου."

Εγώ λέω ότι αν δεν γίνει έλεγχος από ιδιώτη ελεγκτή δόμησης, οποιοσδήποτε άλλος σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας ή μη, ούτε καν θα καταλάβει ότι υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα, ούτε και θα ξέρει να το βρει. Αυτό που με εκνευρίζει είναι ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, δεν τιμωρείται σχεδόν κανένας από αυτούς που κάνουν τη λαμογιά... Κατά τα άλλα οι υπόλοιποι πάμε με το σταυρό στο χέρι και περιμένουμε να τα βγάλουμε πέρα.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ελεγκτής δόμησης θα κληθεί να κάνει έλεγχο μόνο κατόπιν καταγγελίας.
Άλλες υπηρεσίες όμως, όπως π.χ. η Πυροσβεστική, μπορεί να προβούν σε ελέγχουν και στην πορεία αυτών να διαπιστωθεί το αναληθές της δήλωσης του ιδιώτη μηχανικού.

Το να έχει κάποιος αρχές και να είναι κανείς συνεπής απέναντι σ' αυτές δεν το θεωρώ ότι "πάει με το σταυρό στο χέρι". Μεγαλύτερος κριτής κάποιου είναι η συνείδησή του.

----------


## fotinoula

καλημέρα σας.θα ήθελα να κάνω και εγώ ερώτηση για μια άδεια λειτουργίας πιτσαρίας-καφέ μπαρ.Το κατάστημα αυτό πρόκειται να λειτουργήσει σε οικοδομή που τώρα κτίζεται (άδεια δόμησης δεκέμβριος του 15) στον όροφο (δυόροφα καταστήματα). Από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει αν έχω καταλάβει καλά πρέπει να γίνει αλλαγή χρήσης από κατάστημα σε χώρο συνάθροισης κοινού ή πιο σωστά σε εστιατόριο(γενικά).Επειδή ο πελάτης μου δεν βγάζει άκρη με τον μηχανικό-ιδιοκτήτη της οικοδομής μου ανέθεσε άτυπα να αναλάβω την άδεια αλλαγής χρήσης(ο μηχανικός δεν έχει πρόβλημα)
Οι απορίες μου είναι οι εξής και θα εκτιμούσα οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια
α) Τι μελέτες πρέπει να γίνουν για την αλλαγή χρήσης?Έχω κάνει τις κατόψεις με τις αλλαγές (παρεπιπτόντως θα νοικιαστούν 2 μαγαζιά το ένα για παρασκευαστήριο αποθήκη κλπ και το άλλο για την ανάπτυξη των καθίσμάτων και το μπαρ).
β)Τα στατικά επειδή δεν αλλάζουν φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει να καταθέσω μια τεχνική έκθεση?και αν ναι τι θα πρέπει να λέει αυτή η έκθεση?
γ)χρειάζεται αλλαγή στην παθητική πυροπροστασία? χρειάζεται και ενεργητική να κατατεθεί στην πολεοδομία?
δ) η ύδρευση-αποχέτευση αλλάζει εφόσον τα wc παραμένουν στις ίδιες θέσεις με τα αρχικά σχέδια ή πρέπει να αλλάξει επειδή προστίθεται και ο χώρος του παρασκευαστηρίου-κουζίνας?
Και κάτι τελευταίο σε σχέση με την άδεια λειτουργίας: Η οικοδομή κτίζεται σε παραθαλάσσιο οικισμό κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων με πρόσωπο στην θάλασσα-λιμάνι. Στα σχέδια για το υγειονομικό επειδή ο πελάτης μου θέλει να βαλει καθίσματα μπροστά στην θάλασσα θα πρέπει να φανούν εξαρχής αυτά στα σχέδια ή μπορεί μεταγενέστερα να πάρει άδεια για τα επιπλέον καθίσματα?Βασικά η άδεια αυτή τη στιγμή καλύπτει τον αριθμό των επιπλέον καθισμάτων 50-100 καθίσματα. Στο υγειονομικό του ζητούν αναβατόριο για να κατεβαίνουν τα φαγητά κάτω και να τα παιρνει ο σερβιτόρος και υπήρχε η σκέψη να μην φανούν από τώρα τα καθίσματα που θα αναπτυχθούν μπροστά στην θάλασσα.
Σας ευχαριστώ για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια.

----------


## asak

α)Καταρχάς αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη για τις διαρρυθμίσεις, εφόσον δεν τροποποιούνται οι όψεις, και λειτουργική συνένωση των 2 καταστημάτων της αδείας. Πιθανόν και αναθεώρηη Η/Μ μελετών (θέρμανση ΚΕΝΑΚ) αλλά δεν είμαι αρκετά σίγουρος.

β) Τεχνική Έκθεση ούτως ή άλλως θα καταθέσεις κάνοντας επιπλέον σχετική αναφορά ότι η νέα χρήση δεν επιφέρει αλλαγές στο στατικό φορέα του κτιρίου.

γ) Εαν με τη νέα διαρρύθμιση επιφέρεται αλλαγή προς το δυσμενέστερο όσο αφορά π.χ. την απόσταση απροστάτευτου όδευσης διαφυγής η απάντηση είναι ΝΑΙ. Η ενεργητική θα απαιτηθεί εφόσον απαιτούνται από τη Νομοθεσία για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση μέσα πυροπροστασίας. Λογικά ΝΑΙ.

δ) Εναπόκειται καθαρά στον υπάλληλο της ΥΔΟΜ που θα χρεωθεί. 

Τραπεζοκαθίσματα σε χώρους που δεν βρίσκονται στον ιδιόκτητο χώρο του οικοπέδου δε πρέπει να δείχνονται στην άδεια. Αυτά και μόνο εφόσον μπορεί νομίμως να τα τοποθετήσει, τα δείχνεις στα επισυναπτόμενα στο Δήμο για την Άδεια λειτουργίας σχέδια και επιπλέον εφόσον οι υπάρχουσες υποδομές αποχωρητηρίων επαρκούν για τη νέα δυναμικότητα πελατών του κατ/τος.

Πρωταρχικό στάδιο και πριν οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια σου είναι αν οι χρήσεις γης επιτρέπουν την νέα χρήση που θα αιτηθείς.
Επίσης σημαντικό είναι αν με τη νέα αυτή χρήση επηρεάζονται οι υποχρεωτικές θέσεις στάθμευσης του κτιρίου σου, καθως και οι προβλεπόμενες από το Νόμο επεμβάσεις ΑΜΕΑ για τη νέα χρήση.

----------

fotinoula

----------


## fotinoula

συνάδελφε σε ευχαριστώ για την αμεση απάντηση.Να ρωτήσω τώρα κάτι άλλο.Εάν τα δύο καταστήματα αναπτύσσονται αριστερά και δεξιά ενός κοινού διαδρόμου τι λειτουργική συνένωση μπορεί να υπάρξει?Πιστεύεις οτι θα έχω θέμα με αυτό το ζήτημα?Ο άνθρωπος αναγκάστηκε να νοικιάσει και τα δύο καταστήματα επειδή λόγω τετραγωνικών δεν τον έφταναν να βάλει αποθήκη,wc αμέα κλπ.Έτσι στο ένα θα είναι το παρασκευαστήριο ,αποθήκη αποδυτήρια και στο άλλο τα wc και τα καθίσματα.Το υγειονομικό το δέχεται που το δείξαμε έτσι.Στην αλλαγή χρήσης δεν ξέρω πως πρέπει να φανεί αυτό.'Εχω μπερδευτεί,

----------


## asak

Σίγουρα δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει λειτουργική συνένωση. Τώρα πως στο υγειονομικό το δέχτηκε αυτό είναι θέμα που μόνο αυτοί γνωρίζουν. Ρώτησε και τους υπεύθυνους στον Δήμο όπου θα εκδώσουν και την άδεια λειτουργίας.
Αυτό που σκέφτομαι και θα μπορούσε να είναι μία λύση είναι η εξής:
Εκδίδονται 2 άδειες λειτουργίες κατ/των. Η μία θα αφορά ΚΥΕ που παρασκευάζει και διαθέτει τα προϊόντα του σε τρίτους.
Η δεύτερη θα αφορά ΚΥΕ που θα διαθέτει αίθουσα πελατών WC και πιθανόν αποθηκευτικό χώρο όπου τα προσφερόμενα προϊόντα θα είναι είναι αποκλειστικά από άλλον προμηθευτή.
Βέβαια μιλάμε για 2 άδειες λειτουργίες, στην ουσία 2 επιχειρήσεις με δύο ανεξάρτητες δραστηριότητες. Αυτό το συναντάς κυρίως σε επιχειρήσεις catering όπου μπορεί να διαθέτουν και κάπου αλλού χώρο συνεστιάσεων.

Δεν ξέρω αν τελικά αυτό είναι λύση ή περισσότερο μπλέξιμο στη δική σου περίπτωση.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση ενημέρωσε για την εξέλιξη του θέματος.

----------


## fotinoula

καλημέρα συνάδελφοι.λόγω της γραφειοκρατίας ακόμα δεν έχω ξεμπλέξει με την παραπάνω υπόθεση.Ηθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής: στον δήμο που καταθέσαμε τα δικαιολογητικά για την προέγκριση μας ζήτησαν και βεβαίωση χρήσεων γης. Στην πολεοδομία που κατέθεσα το τοπογραφικό και την άδεια οικοδομής που ζήτησαν να καταθέσω και μια τεχνική έκθεση που να αναφέρει και τον βαθμό όχλησης που θα έχει το εστιατόριο που πρόκειται να ιδρυθεί. Μου ανέφερε την κυα 3137/2012 και το ν.3325/2005. Έχει κανείς υπόψη του τι πρεπει να αναφέρει μια τεχνική έκθεση τέτοια για ένα κατάστημα υγειονομικού ένδιαφέροντος?Κοιτάζω την κυα και δεν μου ταιριάζει καμία δραστηριότητα σε αυτές που αναφέρονται γιατι πρόκειται για βιομηχανίες-βιοτεχνίες. Έχει τύχει σε κάποιον κάτι αντίστοιχο.?Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## spiderman

Καλημέρα, έχω μία περίπτωση αλλαγής χρήσης όπου απαιτείται η έκδοση άδειας δόμησης. Όσον αφορά την αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη αλλάζει η κάτοψη ισογείου, μία όψη και οι δύο τομές. Η ερώτησή μου είναι: στον φάκελο αρχιτεκτονικών τις υπόλοιπες κατόψεις (υπογείου-ορόφου εν προκειμένω) αλλά και τις 3 όψεις που δεν αλλάζουν, βάζω ακριβές αντίγραφο των υφιστάμενων σχεδίων ή πρέπει να κάνω αντίγραφο με τη δική μου πινακίδα και να τις σφραγίσω? Στις δικές σας πολεοδομίες τι από τα δύο ζητάνε?

----------


## asak

Ακριβές αντίγραφο των υφισταμένων σχεδίων.
Επίσης το ορθό θα είναι στην Τεχνική σου Έκθεση να αναφέρεις ότι οι υπόλοιπες κατόψεις και όψεις του κτιρίου δεν παρεκκλίνουν από τα υφιστάμενα εγκεκριμένα σχέδια.

----------


## kiros

Καλημέρα σε όλες και σε όλους.
Σχετικά με την υποχρέωση υποβολής Διαγράμματος Δόμησης στις αλλαγές χρήσεις, έχει κανένας συνάδελφος άποψη για το πώς μπορούμε να προστατευτούμε καλύτερα εφόσον είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να σφραγίσουμε και να υποβάλουμε ένα "πλασματικό" ως προς τα αναγραφόμενα μεγέθη Δ.Δ? 
Π.χ Βάζοντας πάνω στο νέο Δ.Δ μια σημείωση ότι τα μεγέθη είναι σύμφωνα με την αρχική Ο.Α και ότι δεν κατέστη δυνατόν αυτά να επαληθευτούν λόγω ανωτέρας βίας ή κάτι αντίστοιχο?

----------


## Xάρης

Στη θέση σου θα έγραφα: 
"_Τα αναγραφόμενα πολεοδομικά στοιχεία στο παρόν διάγραμμα δόμησης δεν επαληθεύτηκαν από τον υπογράφοντα μηχανικό. Παρατίθενται σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα κάλυψης της αρχικής οικοδομικής άδειας υπ' αριθμό ..../.., όπως τροποποιήθηκε* με ...
_Ο συντάξας μηχανικός
..." 

* αν βέβαια τροποποιήθηκε

Δεν θα ανέφερα τον λόγο μη επαλήθευσης

Υπάρχει όμως η περίπτωση αυτό να μη γίνει δεκτό από την ΥΔΟΜ.
Θα ήταν ορθό να ενημερωθεί ο ιδιοκτήτης πριν την ανάληψη της εργασίας από εμάς τους μηχανικούς και να συμφωνήσουμε σε μια αμοιβή ανεξαρτήτως αποτελέσματος.

----------


## tsigalkos

καλησπέρα

έχει νόημα για άδεια λειτουργίας για γραφείο τελετών να απαιτείται αλλάγη χρήσης απο κατάστημα σε ΚΥΕ;
Το λογικό μου φαίνεται εμένα να μην χρείαζεται αλλαγή χρήσης για τη βεβαίωση αλλά δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα είμαι καλυμένος απο τον νόμο.
Η άδεια έιναι πριν το 85, άραγε μπορω να στηριχτώ σε αυτο και να μην χρειαστει αλλαγη χρήσης;

----------


## tasos

Καλησπέρα
 θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με ενα επαγγελματικο εργαστηριο χαμηλης οχλησης και για το εαν χρειαζεται αδεια αλλαγης χρήσης?


Ο χωρος στον οποιο θα εγκατασταθεί το επαγγελματικο εργαστηριο χαμηλης οχλησης αναφερεται στην αδεια του ως καταστημα.


Αντιγραφω απο ΝΟΚ αρθρο 4 παρ.1
<<Για παράδειγμα ένα εργαστήριο χαμηλής όχλησης που δεν απαιτεί για τη λειτουργία του *ειδική έγκριση* μπορεί να στεγάζεται σε χώρο καταστήματος χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητη η έκδοση άδειας αλλαγής χρήσης, παρά το γεγονός ότι κατά τον Κτιριοδομικό κανονισμό ανήκουν σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες>>


Επομενως αν χρειαζεται *ειδικη εγκριση* τοτε πρέπει να βγεί αδεια αλλαγης χρησης. Η μελετη ενεργητικης πυροπροστασίας και η χορηγηση πιστοποιητικου απο την Π.Υ που απαιτειται για το δικο μου επαγγελματικο εργαστηριο θεωρειται εγκριση προκειμενου να θελει αδεια αλλαγης χρήσης ή απλώς μελετη επομενως δεν με υποχρεωνει να βγαλω αδεια αλλαγης χρησης?


Γενικα προκειμενου να το γνωριζω και για αλλες περιπτωσεις, ποιες ειναι εκεινες οι *ειδικες εγκρισεις* που αν απαιτουνται κ με ποια *λογική * σε υποχρεωνουν για εδοση άδειας αλλαγης χρήσης, ενω αν δεν απαιτουνται δεν χρειαζεται αδεια αλλαγης χρήσης?

----------


## Xάρης

Από τη στιγμή που απαιτείται νέα μελέτη ενεργητικής πυροπροστασίας απαιτείται η έκδοση άδειας δόμησης για την αλλαγή χρήσης.
Δες ΑΥΤΟ, θα σε βοηθήσει πιστεύω αρκετά.

----------


## Christ0s

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν απαιτούνται θέσεις στάθμευσης σε κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος που το κτίριο είναι 25 τ.μ. όμως ο χώρος στον οποίο θα αναπτυχθούν τα τραπεζοκαθίσματα (40 καθίσματα) θα είναι κάτω από πέργκολες με συνολικό εμβαδό 110 τ.μ. ;

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω οι απαιτούμενες θέσεις στάθμευσης υπολογίζονται βάσει τ.μ. κλειστών χώρων και όχι ημιυπαίθριων ή υπαίθριων χώρων.

----------

Christ0s

----------

